# Boer Goats - paint or traditional?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I must start 5 new topics a day LOL

Okay, so here's my latest one before I decide to call it a night...

We're looking into getting a buckling possibly in the next couple of days.
We are going to look at one tomorrow, he's a paint, and he's PRETTY at least I think so! I would post a pic here but I don't know how the breeder would feel about that? He's not registered, but he's 100% boer.

We are going to raise goats for our kids to use in 4H, and also for meat/to sell/etc.

So I am wondering, especially for 4H - is it better to have a traditional colored buck, or okay for either? The kids would show the offspring of our does...

My husband likes the traditionals better, but I like them all, and I've always had a thing for paints<horses>, so no big surprise that I love the paint goats as well.

Whatever buck we go with will just be used for the does. We won't use him for 4H. However, we'd want to use his offspring for 4H.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

if your intending to raise for meat.. color doesnt matter! its all about body

IMO the best 4h goats are always wither traditionals or minimal paints, as the breaking of color/ patterns tend to throw off the animals lenght and it detracts from the overall animal


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I think that traditionals looks sharper, as sdk said, the all white body makes them look longer, though nothing against the colored boers,  they're flashy!


----------



## Riot_My_Love (Jul 12, 2009)

I agree with the above, I would only show my trads in 4H, colored Boers are good for the showring! It really doesn't matter, like SDK said


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much! I wasn't going to post a pic, but he's just so cute! I've attached a pic of him. 
One of our girls is pure white, the other two have color on their heads. I thought it would be neat to raise something 'different' since we're not doing show goats. However, if a paint wouldn't be good for 4H....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He is colorful...that is for sure... I agree.. that the traditionals do best ... :thumb:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Pretty flashy alright! But I gotta say, he's not terribly wide up front nor behind shoulders. It could be the way he's standing :shrug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks. Well I was at a meeting at my kids school, and couldn't get out in time to go see him. But I am debating on getting a traditional after the posts I've read here about paints vs. traditional. 
I have someone I have to call back to make arrangements to see some tomorrow, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

well another thing is that boers are usually traditional, and a spotted or paint boer may looks like it has another breed in the mix.. so..


----------

